# New ENGL - Steve Morse Signature Head



## triaxtasy (Mar 11, 2008)

New ENGL - Steve Morse Signature Head








The "specs"



Steve Morse Signature

100 Watt

4x ECC83/12AX7 Preamptubes

4x EL34 Endstufenröhren

3 Channel

3-Band EQ for Channel 1+2

Engl MID Control Matrix mit 8 Midrange voicings

separate Gain & Volumencontrol for each Channel

Noise Gate

2 parallele FX Loops via Midi

Ausgänge: Midi in/thru

Engl Z-9

Klinkenausgänge für Fußschalter

Spakerouts 2x4 Ohm 2x 8 Ohm und 1x16 Ohm

Dimensions: 71x 27 x 90 cm

weight: 21 kg


_source_:
ENGL STEVE MORSE SIGNATURE TOP - U.K. International Cyberstore
*
By the way: Micheal Romeo has switched from Line 6 to ENGL and joins
now also the german amp company/family.
Now we are waiting for Paul Gilbert and John Petrucci *

Greez Piero


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep, I think I posted about this after I got back from NAMM. I spoke with Mike from Engl at NAMM and he told me it's essentially a slightly-modded Invader. He picked a great amp to make his sig! I dig the blue faceplate too, good stuff!


----------



## mindstorm (Mar 11, 2008)

HO-LEE SHAZ-BOT


----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice  Another great ENGL i hope


----------



## Alex-D33 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great news \m/
I lke the blue face plate. Very classy


----------



## budda (Mar 11, 2008)

OMFG BLUE! 

i'd looove to try that. 3 channels? good high gain tone? its on the list haha


----------



## Drew (Mar 11, 2008)

Morse isn't really a gain maniac. 

Anyone find it ironic both Blackmore and Morse are now endorsed by the same company?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 11, 2008)

No LEDs behind the tubes = no deal! 











 j/k I'll probably buy one dammit  The 8 different mid voicings thing has me intrigued.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 11, 2008)

That's quite cool. Not mad on the blue face plate though.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 11, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> That's quite cool. Not mad on the blue face plate though.



Me neither. As much as I dig blue LEDs I just don't like that blue faceplate. Ah well, tone>looks


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, and that whole 8 mid voicings thing, that's interesting...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 12, 2008)

Drew said:


> Morse isn't really a gain maniac.
> 
> Anyone find it ironic both Blackmore and Morse are now endorsed by the same company?



someone should run a stereo rig with the Blackmore and Morse sig Engls  It'd be total Deep Purple overload


----------



## loktide (Mar 12, 2008)

now they should do a loomis sig


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 12, 2008)

loktide said:


> now they should do a loomis sig



Oh no man I already have Invader GAS...bank account is going to cry!


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 13, 2008)

loktide said:


> now they should do a loomis sig



I believe Loomis is using an Engel SE, so a Loomis sig would cost an arm and a leg


----------



## triaxtasy (Mar 14, 2008)

For all those who wanna have a better look like in the first posting.
I'm just back from Frankfurt...





















Greez Piero


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for posting those man!  They didn't have it ready for NAMM... did you get to hear how it sounds?


----------



## Autofate (Mar 14, 2008)

i think im more excited about the "*Klinkenausgänge für Fußschalter*" feature then anything else


----------



## Parka Dez (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't say how much I want to try one out. The mid range thing excites me greatly.


----------

